
Show HN: One click ad generator – create beautiful ads in a few seconds – AdLush - nomis
http://www.adlush.com
======
kremdela
Cool idea. I think it be beneficial to be able to see what it does without
having to watch the video.

Like a "Turn This" => "Into This" with a simple pre-render example ad. It's
ultimately a visual medium, and there's more of an "aha" moment when I can
quickly see "oh wow, it generated a twitter card, instagram square and adwords
vertical rectangle" on first view.

~~~
nomis
Thanks, good feedback. I'll definitely make sure to do something like this.
This is just an alpha version to test it for real users.

------
greggh
It's not working for me. I get a black rectangle at the bottom of the screen
after hitting the button.

~~~
nomis
It might be because you're trying to use an image from a website which has
some protection for crawlers to download image. I'll add extra check to give
error alert in this case. Try to download image to harddrive and then upload
in file dialogue.

